# [REVIEW] Best + Free Cube Timer apps for Android



## Ben (Sep 21, 2010)

Just uploaded




CHECK OUT MY OTHER VIDEOS


----------



## CrazyCube (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool. i'd just use them on my moms HTC XD (i dont have a smartphone ) but why'd ya delete the vid? (sorry if i'm asking stupid questions)


----------



## BIGCUBE77 (Oct 18, 2010)

where did it go?


----------



## Ben (Oct 31, 2010)

I deleted it cause it's so crabby xD

Very soon, I will make a much better version.


----------

